# "I Ferragnez". Serie TV su Amazon Prime.



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2021)

I Ferragnez diventano una serie tv, in onda da dicembre su Amazon Prime.
Per l'occasione è stata montata un' insegna luminosa sui tetti di Milano, con il titolo della serie bene in vista.


----------



## Andris (20 Settembre 2021)

altro buon motivo per non averlo


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I Ferragnez diventano una serie tv, in onda da dicembre su Amazon Prime.
> Per l'occasione è stata montata un' insegna luminosa sui tetti di Milano, con il titolo della serie bene in vista.


Qualcuno si stupisce? 

Che siano maledetti. Loro, ed Amazon Prime.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2021)

Invoco @gabri65


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I Ferragnez diventano una serie tv, in onda da dicembre su Amazon Prime.
> Per l'occasione è stata montata un' insegna luminosa sui tetti di Milano, con il titolo della serie bene in vista.


Un altro prodotto ggiovane, come quello trasmesso ieri su Rai 1. E guai a dire che queste cose non ti piacciono, perché se no ti dicono che sei un boomer. Uh che paura!


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un altro prodotto ggiovane, come quello trasmesso ieri su Rai 1. E guai a dire che queste cose non ti piacciono, perché se no ti dicono che sei un boomer. Uh che paura!


Immagino come conceranno quei poveracci dei figli, per portare avanti la propaganda del sistema che li fa lavorare.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Settembre 2021)

questo lo lascio a voi, preferisco Siffredi Late Night su Netflix


----------



## gabri65 (20 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Immagino come conceranno quei poveracci dei figli, per portare avanti la propaganda del sistema che li fa lavorare.



Eh.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Invoco @gabri65



"Persona di successo e da imitare, oh, c'ha le Lamborghini in garage."

C'è solo da assistere passivamente, ma che vuoi fare. Se ti lamenti, prendi del retrogrado/invidioso/fallito/boomer/terrapiattista. E' il progresso, nevvero, e allora godiamocelo questo progresso, vai. 

Tenuto conto che questi hanno QI prossimo a zero ed incapaci di partorire qualsiasi cosa di costruttivo ed originale, sono sicuro che la serie l'hanno concepita prendendo spunto dai nostri commenti serafici. Se sarcasticamente diciamo che diventeranno dei politici, lo prenderanno sicuramente come un consiglio, intraprendendo la carriera.

Fortunato di aver vissuto in una certa epoca, e più vedo queste cose e più mi sento di ringraziare l'onnipotente.


----------



## Manue (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I Ferragnez diventano una serie tv, in onda da dicembre su Amazon Prime.
> Per l'occasione è stata montata un' insegna luminosa sui tetti di Milano, con il titolo della serie bene in vista.



Meritiamo l'estinzione.


----------



## livestrong (20 Settembre 2021)

Questi due son malati di social. Quando passerà l'onda virale per me si suicidano


----------



## 7vinte (20 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Questi due son malati di social. Quando passerà l'onda virale per me si suicidano


Questi con un evento carrington (tempesta solare) finiscono male ahhaha


----------



## Daniele87 (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I Ferragnez diventano una serie tv, in onda da dicembre su Amazon Prime.
> Per l'occasione è stata montata un' insegna luminosa sui tetti di Milano, con il titolo della serie bene in vista.


Piaccia o no, rappresentano uno spaccato della cultura italiana della Z-Generation. Che poi, nonostante sia distante galassie dal loro mondo social, non mi sento neppure di condannarli, specie la Ferragni sembra una persona abbastanza intelligente seppure capisco che sia facile andarle contro.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2021)

Daniele87 ha scritto:


> Piaccia o no, rappresentano uno spaccato della cultura italiana della Z-Generation. Che poi, nonostante sia distante galassie dal loro mondo social, non mi sento neppure di condannarli, specie la Ferragni sembra una persona abbastanza intelligente seppure capisco che sia facile andarle contro.


Secondo me ne lei ne Fedez sono persone cattive in senso assoluto, hanno idee condivisibili o meno.

Penso alla gente comune dia "fastidio" la loro elezione a guru di sto ca....o per dirla in francese.

E sicuramente il loro successo è assolutamente fuori scala rispetto al loro reale valore umano ed intellettuale.

A me personalmente, da fastidio il loro perbenismo e messaggi di uguaglianza quando sono solo personaggi arricchiti senza nemmeno sapere loro stessi come hanno fatto.

Di certo noi over 30 non corriamo dietro a gente come loro, ma il problema è che le nuove generazioni crescono con questi ipocriti come esempio e pensano davvero sia la realtà.


----------



## Daniele87 (20 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me ne lei ne Fedez sono persone cattive in senso assoluto, hanno idee condivisibili o meno.
> 
> Penso alla gente comune dia "fastidio" la loro elezione a guru di sto ca....o per dirla in francese.
> 
> ...


Ho seguito il docufilm su Chiara Ferragni su Prime per curiosità, prima d'allora non conoscevo nulla di lei, mai seguito una sua live o semplicemente un suo video, la conoscevo solo di fama. Sebbene non si possa dire che qualcuno tra 20-50-1.000 anni si ricorderà di lei per il contributo dato all'umanità, mi sembra una ragazza molto intelligente e che ha saputo, prima di ogni altra, come sfruttare il mondo dei social a suo vantaggio. Inoltre, a differenza di altri squallidi personaggi mi è sembrata anche una persona sobria e molto appassionata di quello che fa.
Sono in disaccordo con te per quanto riguarda il loro impegno su temi di rilevanza sociale e beneficienza in quanto, avendo il potere di far cambiare il pensiero ad una grande mole di persone, sebbene per scopi utilistici, ben vengano anche queste "paraculate". Capisci bene che, se grazie ad una diretta la Ferragni ha fatto registrare un +27% di ingressi agli Uffizi di Firenze, la sua influenza non si limita ai cosmetici ma può ed ha un impatto notevole anche sulla società in genere.


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne sentivi proprio il bisogno di questa serie si sti due minorati vero? Ammettilo che ti stai abbinando a Prima solo x loro


----------



## ilPresidente (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I Ferragnez diventano una serie tv, in onda da dicembre su Amazon Prime.
> Per l'occasione è stata montata un' insegna luminosa sui tetti di Milano, con il titolo della serie bene in vista.


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I Ferragnez diventano una serie tv, in onda da dicembre su Amazon Prime.
> Per l'occasione è stata montata un' insegna luminosa sui tetti di Milano, con il titolo della serie bene in vista.


L'aspetto che trovo più triste e mi lascia più insofferente di tutto "questo" è che i minorati non sono loro due, ma il popolo che li segue e idolatra. E sono tanti, tantissimi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Settembre 2021)

Sandra e Raimondo si stanno rivoltando nella tomba


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2021)

Daniele87 ha scritto:


> Ho seguito il docufilm su Chiara Ferragni su Prime per curiosità, prima d'allora non conoscevo nulla di lei, mai seguito una sua live o semplicemente un suo video, la conoscevo solo di fama. Sebbene non si possa dire che qualcuno tra 20-50-1.000 anni si ricorderà di lei per il contributo dato all'umanità, mi sembra una ragazza molto intelligente e che ha saputo, prima di ogni altra, come sfruttare il mondo dei social a suo vantaggio. Inoltre, a differenza di altri squallidi personaggi mi è sembrata anche una persona sobria e molto appassionata di quello che fa.
> Sono in disaccordo con te per quanto riguarda il loro impegno su temi di rilevanza sociale e beneficienza in quanto, avendo il potere di far cambiare il pensiero ad una grande mole di persone, sebbene per scopi utilistici, ben vengano anche queste "paraculate". Capisci bene che, se grazie ad una diretta la Ferragni ha fatto registrare un +27% di ingressi agli Uffizi di Firenze, la sua influenza non si limita ai cosmetici ma può ed ha un impatto notevole anche sulla società in genere.


E' proprio qui che non sono d' accordo.
Non è stata affatto brava, voleva solo mostrarsi, di certo non pensava di arrivare a questa notorietà e ricchezza.

Chiaro non sia stupida, ci mancherebbe altro, ma mi infastidisce ogni volta che leggo sia una super imprenditrice che ci ha visto lungo o chissà che.
Mica c' era chissà che grande piano industriale dietro.
Se non aveva un bel culo non ne staresti probabilmente nemmeno parlando adesso.

E' solo una ragazza carina, che per carità, è partita al momento giusto e probabilmente si è anche mossa un po' meglio di altre.

E' stata fortunata in ordini di grandezza assolutamente fuori scala rispetto a quanto si è "impegnata" da imprenditrice.
Quando entri in certi ambiti poi è un successo che quasi si auto-alimenta, più che dovuto a meriti particolari.

Sull' esempio che fai degli Uffizi, non è che mi faccia tanto piacere che la gente ci vada perchè glielo ha detto Chiara Ferragni, anzi è un altro segnale di quanto siamo conciati male.

Le gente non dovrebbe andare a farsi una cultura agli Uffizi perchè a dirglielo è una che degli Uffizi ne sa quanto me ( zero )

Anzi, a scrivere quest' ultima frase mi sono accorto che è più da pecore che da esseri umani.

Che poi ripeto, a me pare pure una brava ragazza in fondo, ma ormai in Italia pare che se la giochi per importanza col Presidente della Repubblica.


----------



## mabadi (20 Settembre 2021)

è normale che nel forum subito dopo sotto ci sia una pubblicità con delle galline?
Ma fedez farà outing?


----------



## Daniele87 (20 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' proprio qui che non sono d' accordo.
> Non è stata affatto brava, voleva solo mostrarsi, di certo non pensava di arrivare a questa notorietà e ricchezza.
> 
> Chiaro non sia stupida, ci mancherebbe altro, ma mi infastidisce ogni volta che leggo sia una super imprenditrice che ci ha visto lungo o chissà che.
> ...


È chiaro, amico, che né io né tu né tantomeno nessun essere umano benpensante si farebbe condizionare nelle scelte da ciò che dice Ms. Chiara Ferragni, però milioni di teenager lo fanno e sputando odio o cercando di sminuirli/deriderli non cambierà minimamente idea ad una ragazzina che pende dalle sue labbra. 
Perché tutte le campagne fatte dal FAI compresi gli ingressi gratuiti alla prima domenica del mese non hanno portato ad un aumento delle visite quanto un semplice video girato dalla Ferragni? Perché Forbes la inserisce tra le persone più influenti al mondo? 
In questo caso, non sempre, il fine giustifica i mezzi. Se la sua notorietà serve ad accrescere il livello di cultura, così come la sensibilità verso temi rilevanti quali siano ad esempio l'uguaglianza ed il rispetto, ripeto, ben vengano, i loro plastici messaggi studiati a tavolino. Meglio loro di altri personaggi che scorrazzano in TV/media come i vari personaggi GF/talent ecc. ecc.


----------



## livestrong (20 Settembre 2021)

Daniele87 ha scritto:


> Ho seguito il docufilm su Chiara Ferragni su Prime per curiosità, prima d'allora non conoscevo nulla di lei, mai seguito una sua live o semplicemente un suo video, la conoscevo solo di fama. Sebbene non si possa dire che qualcuno tra 20-50-1.000 anni si ricorderà di lei per il contributo dato all'umanità, mi sembra una ragazza molto intelligente e che ha saputo, prima di ogni altra, come sfruttare il mondo dei social a suo vantaggio. Inoltre, a differenza di altri squallidi personaggi mi è sembrata anche una persona sobria e molto appassionata di quello che fa.
> Sono in disaccordo con te per quanto riguarda il loro impegno su temi di rilevanza sociale e beneficienza in quanto, avendo il potere di far cambiare il pensiero ad una grande mole di persone, sebbene per scopi utilistici, ben vengano anche queste "paraculate". Capisci bene che, se grazie ad una diretta la Ferragni ha fatto registrare un +27% di ingressi agli Uffizi di Firenze, la sua influenza non si limita ai cosmetici ma può ed ha un impatto notevole anche sulla società in genere.


Non farti trarre in inganno, questa gente ha dietro di sé uno staff intero che pensa nei dettagli a ogni mossa pubblica. A parte il fatto che è tutto da dimostrare che l'aumento di affluenza agli uffizi sia correlato al post della ferragni, rimane il fatto che quelle visite ipoteticamente portate da lei sarebbero frutto della voglia superficiale di replicare selfie e quant'altro, non dunque spinta dalla voglia di approfondimento culturale. Il seguito di cui gode sui social è gonfiato da follower farlocchi, tanto è vero che l'engagement del suo profilo è bassissimo. La sua fortuna è che questa società occidentale si basa sul l'illusione per chiunque di poter sfondare con un cellulare in mano: si è semplicemente trovata al posto giusto al momento giusto, con alle spalle una famiglia benestante che non le ha imposto di studiare o rimboccarsi le maniche per sopravvivere. Poi per carità, ci son personaggi ben peggiori di lei e del marito in giro, ma nonostante ciò, tutto quello che loro rappresentano li rende ai miei occhi deprecabili. La spettacolarizzazione dei figli e dei temi sociali a fini di lucro e di ricerca della notorietà denota una patologia vera e propria, evidente pure a un non specialista. In definitiva puoi dire che ti stiano simpatici o meno, per carità, ma tutto quel che ruota attorno a loro per quanto mi riguarda è lo schifo assoluto.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Non farti trarre in inganno, questa gente ha dietro di sé uno staff intero che pensa nei dettagli a ogni mossa pubblica. A parte il fatto che è tutto da dimostrare che l'aumento di affluenza agli uffizi sia correlato al post della ferragni, rimane il fatto che quelle visite ipoteticamente portate da lei sarebbero frutto della voglia superficiale di replicare selfie e quant'altro, non dunque spinta dalla voglia di approfondimento culturale. Il seguito di cui gode sui social è gonfiato da follower farlocchi, tanto è vero che l'engagement del suo profilo è bassissimo. La sua fortuna è che questa società occidentale si basa sul l'illusione per chiunque di poter sfondare con un cellulare in mano: si è semplicemente trovata al posto giusto al momento giusto, con alle spalle una famiglia benestante che non le ha imposto di studiare o rimboccarsi le maniche per sopravvivere. Poi per carità, ci son personaggi ben peggiori di lei e del marito in giro, ma nonostante ciò, tutto quello che loro rappresentano li rende ai miei occhi deprecabili. La spettacolarizzazione dei figli e dei temi sociali a fini di lucro e di ricerca della notorietà denota una patologia vera e propria, evidente pure a un non specialista. In definitiva puoi dire che ti stiano simpatici o meno, per carità, ma tutto quel che ruota attorno a loro per quanto mi riguarda è lo schifo assoluto.


E' già un po' che la gente fa "cose" per farsi la foto per i social.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Settembre 2021)

Daniele87 ha scritto:


> Ho seguito il docufilm su Chiara Ferragni su Prime per curiosità, prima d'allora non conoscevo nulla di lei, mai seguito una sua live o semplicemente un suo video, la conoscevo solo di fama. Sebbene non si possa dire che qualcuno tra 20-50-1.000 anni si ricorderà di lei per il contributo dato all'umanità, mi sembra una ragazza molto intelligente e che ha saputo, prima di ogni altra, come sfruttare il mondo dei social a suo vantaggio. Inoltre, a differenza di altri squallidi personaggi mi è sembrata anche una persona sobria e molto appassionata di quello che fa.
> Sono in disaccordo con te per quanto riguarda il loro impegno su temi di rilevanza sociale e beneficienza in quanto, avendo il potere di far cambiare il pensiero ad una grande mole di persone, sebbene per scopi utilistici, ben vengano anche queste "paraculate". Capisci bene che, se grazie ad una diretta la Ferragni ha fatto registrare un +27% di ingressi agli Uffizi di Firenze, la sua influenza non si limita ai cosmetici ma può ed ha un impatto notevole anche sulla società in genere.


Pensiamo appunto al danno sociale che abbiamo se uno per andare ad un museo deve avere la dritta dalla ferragni che di lavoro pubblicizza vestiti e mutande.. Significa aver consegnato il mondo in mano agli influencer..


----------



## Daniele87 (20 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pensiamo appunto al danno sociale che abbiamo se uno per andare ad un museo deve avere la dritta dalla ferragni che di lavoro pubblicizza vestiti e mutande.. Significa aver consegnato il mondo in mano agli influencer..


La consegna è avvenuta da un bel pezzo. Non capire che i social oggigiorno giocano un ruolo determinante nella vita politica, sociale ed economica significa non aver contatto con la realtà. Ferragni è solo la punta dell'iceberg più visibile che ci sia. Basta guardare i politici, ad esempio, da Conte a Salvini, la maggior parte della propaganda la fanno sui social. Trump stesso per poco non aveva dichiarato guerra alla Corea con un tweet.
Guardiamo il mondo il calcio... Chi è che oggi segue le partite o ha un approccio del calcio come possiamo averlo noi "attempati"? La partita in sé rappresenta un prodotto di cui per la maggior parte dei tifosi (soprattuto i giovanissimi) non frega niente, e questo concetto è stato ribadito da tutti compreso Gazidis e De Laurentiis. È tutto il mondo social che sta dietro che rappresenta il vero campo di battaglia per le società. Guardate lo stesso Milan e tutte le schifezze (scusate, ma mi son lasciato andare a un commento personale) come il video di Florenzi che mette follow alla pagina Instagram sulla falsariga di Messi, le presentazioni social di Messias, Bakayoko in stile Hollywodiano, new player unlocked ecc. 
Be' questa è la società oggi e non comprendere il cambiamento significa essere ottusi.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2021)

Daniele87 ha scritto:


> La consegna è avvenuta da un bel pezzo. Non capire che i social oggigiorno giocano un ruolo determinante nella vita politica, sociale ed economica significa non aver contatto con la realtà. Ferragni è solo la punta dell'iceberg più visibile che ci sia. Basta guardare i politici, ad esempio, da Conte a Salvini, la maggior parte della propaganda la fanno sui social. Trump stesso per poco non aveva dichiarato guerra alla Corea con un tweet.
> Guardiamo il mondo il calcio... Chi è che oggi segue le partite o ha un approccio del calcio come possiamo averlo noi "attempati"? La partita in sé rappresenta un prodotto di cui per la maggior parte dei tifosi (soprattuto i giovanissimi) non frega niente, e questo concetto è stato ribadito da tutti compreso Gazidis e De Laurentiis. È tutto il mondo social che sta dietro che rappresenta il vero campo di battaglia per le società. Guardate lo stesso Milan e tutte le schifezze (scusate, ma mi son lasciato andare a un commento personale) come il video di Florenzi che mette follow alla pagina Instagram sulla falsariga di Messi, le presentazioni social di Messias, Bakayoko in stile Hollywodiano, new player unlocked ecc.
> Be' questa è la società oggi e non comprendere il cambiamento significa essere ottusi.


Comprenderlo e accettarlo son due cose su piani diversissimi.

Per fortuna abbiamo ancora un pò di libero arbitrio, e stai sicuro che la gente over 30 non si piegherà mai a questa vita "vuota".

Anzi, io spero ancora che questi ragazzini di oggi, apparentemente totalmente lobotomizzati, poi crescendo si rendano conto dell' errore e tornino ad una vita senziente.


----------



## Route66 (20 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Non farti trarre in inganno, questa gente ha dietro di sé uno staff intero che pensa nei dettagli a ogni mossa pubblica. A parte il fatto che è tutto da dimostrare che l'aumento di affluenza agli uffizi sia correlato al post della ferragni, rimane il fatto che quelle visite ipoteticamente portate da lei *sarebbero frutto della voglia superficiale di replicare selfie e quant'altro, non dunque spinta dalla voglia di approfondimento culturale*. Il seguito di cui gode sui social è gonfiato da follower farlocchi, tanto è vero che l'engagement del suo profilo è bassissimo. La sua fortuna è che questa società occidentale si basa sul l'illusione per chiunque di poter sfondare con un cellulare in mano: si è semplicemente trovata al posto giusto al momento giusto, con alle spalle una famiglia benestante che non le ha imposto di studiare o rimboccarsi le maniche per sopravvivere. Poi per carità, ci son personaggi ben peggiori di lei e del marito in giro, ma nonostante ciò, tutto quello che loro rappresentano li rende ai miei occhi deprecabili. La spettacolarizzazione dei figli e dei temi sociali a fini di lucro e di ricerca della notorietà denota una patologia vera e propria, evidente pure a un non specialista. In definitiva puoi dire che ti stiano simpatici o meno, per carità, ma tutto quel che ruota attorno a loro per quanto mi riguarda è lo schifo assoluto.


Condivido totalmente il tuo pensiero.
La parte evidenziata l'ho sperimentata questa primavera visitando lo spettacolare giardino di Villa Carlotta qui sul Lago di Como un paio di giorni dopo che c'era stata lei(ovviamente invitata aggratis al vicino Grand Hotel cinquestelle)dove decine di squinzie, in una scala valori che andava dal cesso inchiavabile alla gran gnocca, si ritraevano in fila con telefonino in mano per replicare i selfie della nota imprenditrice.
Niente di male ci mancherebbe altro...non sono questi i problemi della vita ma essere telecomandati da dalle sue stories mi sembra alquanto ridicolo.
PS: ovviamente io e la mia compagna ci andiamo tutti gli anni pagando il biglietto nel periodo in cui le azalee sono fiorite....non pensate male!!


----------



## Saelemaekers (20 Settembre 2021)

Personalmente Chiara mi è indifferente, anzi penso sia da stimare per quello che è riuscita a creare con le sue sole forze, Fedez invece è un fenomeno inspiegabile: è completamente cambiata la percezione verso di lui dopo l'unione con la Ferragni: prima era visto come un rapper sfigato, schifato persino dai colleghi che lo dissavano di continuo nelle canzoni o sui social. Dal fidanzamento con Chiara in poi viene visto come una sorta di oracolo, ha acquisito una popolarità generale, non solo artistica, che prima non aveva in alcun modo.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Condivido totalmente il tuo pensiero.
> La parte evidenziata l'ho sperimentata questa primavera visitando lo spettacolare giardino di Villa Carlotta qui sul Lago di Como un paio di giorni dopo che c'era stata lei(ovviamente invitata aggratis al vicino Grand Hotel cinquestelle)dove decine di squinzie, in una scala valori che andava dal cesso inchiavabile alla gran gnocca, si ritraevano in fila con telefonino in mano per replicare i selfie della nota imprenditrice.
> *Niente di male ci mancherebbe altro*...non sono questi i problemi della vita ma essere telecomandati da dalle sue stories mi sembra alquanto ridicolo.
> PS: ovviamente io e la mia compagna ci andiamo tutti gli anni pagando il biglietto nel periodo in cui le azalee sono fiorite....non pensate male!!


Dici benissimo, in senso relativo non c'è niente di male.

Ma è spaventoso, se ci pensi approfonditamente.


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2021)

Saelemaekers ha scritto:


> Personalmente Chiara mi è indifferente, anzi penso sia da stimare per quello che è riuscita a creare con le sue sole forze, Fedez invece è un fenomeno inspiegabile: è completamente cambiata la percezione verso di lui dopo l'unione con la Ferragni: prima era visto come un rapper sfigato, schifato persino dai colleghi che lo dissavano di continuo nelle canzoni o sui social. Dal fidanzamento con Chiara in poi viene visto come una sorta di oracolo, ha acquisito una popolarità generale, non solo artistica, che prima non aveva in alcun modo.


Eh, chiediti perchè. "Coppia" costruita ad arte. Come già profetizzato da più di qualcuno su queste pagine, quando la popolarità di questi due andrà a picco (e di conseguenza anche le tendenze su twitta) finirà pure il "Matrimonio".


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Settembre 2021)

Saelemaekers ha scritto:


> Personalmente Chiara mi è indifferente, anzi penso sia da stimare per quello che è riuscita a creare con le sue sole forze, Fedez invece è un fenomeno inspiegabile: è completamente cambiata la percezione verso di lui dopo l'unione con la Ferragni: prima era visto come un rapper sfigato, schifato persino dai colleghi che lo dissavano di continuo nelle canzoni o sui social. Dal fidanzamento con Chiara in poi viene visto come una sorta di oracolo, ha acquisito una popolarità generale, non solo artistica, che prima non aveva in alcun modo.


la cosa notevole è che non ci si ricorda una sola canzone. é noto per tutto tranne per quella che dovrebbe essere la sua attività principale


----------



## gabri65 (20 Settembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ne sentivi proprio il bisogno di questa serie si sti due minorati vero? Ammettilo che ti stai abbinando a Prima solo x loro



Che poi potrebbero fare quello che gli pare se dipende da me. Se questo, oltre alle Lamborghini, può permettersi di avere in garage anche una centrale nucleare (sperando che esploda), allora buon per lui, figurati.

Se la gente lo segue ed entra nell'olimpo del mainstream, va bene, la responsabilità alla fine è solo dei fessi che gli stanno dietro. I medesimi fessi che seguendolo gli danno modo di comprare la Lamborghini e farsi le vacanze milionarie.

E fin lì chissenefrega, voglio dire.

Purtroppo vedo simili personaggi accostati al sistema, al mondo della politica e della cultura, ricevendo onore, visibilità ed approvazione in cambio di oscena propaganda, tipo stirare qualcuno con la macchina o fare filosofia ideologica durante i concerti. Questi personaggi una volta andavano contro al sistema, adesso ne vengono finanziati.

Deve essere così? Va bene, ok, ma allora dopo non venitemi a farmi la morale, accusandomi di X-ismo e parlando di mondo pieno di sobrietà e rettitudine. Specialmente quando ritrovo questi soggetti a latrare presunte verità mentre ci troviamo nella fogna a causa di pandemie o altro.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (20 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Qualcuno si stupisce?
> 
> Che siano maledetti. Loro, ed Amazon Prime.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Questi due son malati di social. Quando passerà l'onda virale per me si suicidano



Ma vedrai che anche divorziano, come il 90% dei vip.
Mica è vero amore, sono tenuti insieme dalla colla dell'opportunismo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Questi due son malati di social. Quando passerà l'onda virale per me si suicidano



Sicuramente avranno una grave depressione, di questo sono sicuro al 100%. Soprattutto la Ferragni appena inizierà a decadere fisicamente andrà giù di testa e non sopporterà le nuove "star social" del momento che usciranno e si metterà a fare la morale sul body shaming 24h su 24h come altre prima di lei.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Settembre 2021)

Continuo a non capire,, loro sono un prodotto commerciale ( come la musica del marito ).
Se li pagano per farlo fanno benissimo a farlo, se non ci piace non lo guardiamo se ci piace lo guardiamo.
Che problema c'è ? vengono pagati e fanno benissimo.

E' come se condannassimo la Sony perchè produce la trap, loro sono li per far business non per far contente le persone. Producono ciò che piace alla gente.

Poi perdonatemi, c'è 100k+ persone che seguono Razzi sui social e vi meravigliate della Ferragni ?
Almeno loro sono imprenditori privati che piaccia o meno vendono un prodotto ( loro ) al miglior offerente.


----------



## Kayl (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma vedrai che anche divorziano, come il 90% dei vip.
> Mica è vero amore, sono tenuti insieme dalla colla dell'opportunismo.


sicuramente, è già scritto. Beccheranno Fedez che lo prende di netto nel didietro da un immigrato clandestino con la moglie che fa lo scandalo e divorzia, col resto dell'Italia che dice "ma che ti stupisci? L'avevano capito tutti".


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sicuramente avranno una grave depressione, di questo sono sicuro al 100%. Soprattutto la Ferragni appena inizierà a decadere fisicamente andrà giù di testa e non sopporterà le nuove "star social" del momento che usciranno e si metterà a fare la morale sul body shaming come altre prima di lei.


fattura 40 milioni di euro all anno quando gli va male, la depressione arriva a chi non arriva a fine mese.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> fattura 40 milioni di euro all anno quando gli va male, la depressione arriva a chi non arriva a fine mese.


Tu che di musica ne sai e ci lavori, sai certamente che nella storia ci sono state rockstar ricchissime che spendevano soldi in droghe e medicine. Così come nel mondo del cinema e dello spettacolo in generale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tu che di musica ne sai e ci lavori, sai certamente che nella storia ci sono state rockstar ricchissime che spendevano soldi in droghe e medicine. Così come nel mondo del cinema e dello spettacolo in generale.


hai voglia, perchè poi non hanno stimoli. 
Ma qui il discorso era diverso, pensare che la Ferragni vada in depressione perchè arrivano nuovi influencer. 
Ripeto, fanno benissimo. Se li pagano fanno benissimo a far qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ripeto, fanno benissimo. Se li pagano fanno benissimo a far qualsiasi cosa.



Anche strumentalizzare e umiliare bambini?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> fattura 40 milioni di euro all anno quando gli va male, la depressione arriva a chi non arriva a fine mese.



Non fai altro che metterla sui soldi confermando sempre più la pochezza di certa gente e neanche te ne rendi conto


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire,, loro sono un prodotto commerciale ( come la musica del marito ).
> Se li pagano per farlo fanno benissimo a farlo, se non ci piace non lo guardiamo se ci piace lo guardiamo.
> Che problema c'è ? vengono pagati e fanno benissimo.
> 
> ...



Nessuno contesta quanto hai scritto.

Penso che il sentimento comune sia che ormai a quei due manca solo il potere di legiferare.

Il che è assurdo e svilente per chiunque.

Dovrebbero preoccuparsi solo di plagiare ragazzine e ragazzini per fare più soldi possibili, ma questi mettono becco ovunque ormai


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> hai voglia, perchè poi non hanno stimoli.
> Ma qui il discorso era diverso, pensare che la Ferragni vada in depressione perchè arrivano nuovi influencer.
> Ripeto, fanno benissimo. Se li pagano fanno benissimo a far qualsiasi cosa.



La Ferragni andrà in depressione perché basa tutta la sua vita sull' apparenza e l'approvazione social, quando per forza di cose la sua presenza fisica non sarà quella attuale e il suo personaggio calerà perché le nuove generazioni che verranno avranno altri personaggi più giovani e con apparenza migliore della sua avrà ripercussioni sulla sua psiche come altri personaggi prima di lei.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> hai voglia, perchè poi non hanno stimoli.
> Ma qui il discorso era diverso, pensare che la Ferragni vada in depressione perchè arrivano nuovi influencer.
> Ripeto, fanno benissimo. Se li pagano fanno benissimo a far qualsiasi cosa.



Qualsiasi cosa per soldi?

Eh no, amico. Non ci siamo.

Tu hai appena distrutto l'essere umano e la sua dignità.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Settembre 2021)

La colpa mica è la loro,devono finire male,malissimo,tutti quelli che li seguono.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ripeto, fanno benissimo. Se li pagano fanno benissimo a far qualsiasi cosa.


questa è roba da voltastomaco. 
un po' come dire che vincere è l'unica cosa che conta.
io non posso credere che gente matura sostenga ste cose, mi viene male.

bisognerebbe reintrodurre l'educazione civica nelle scuole, altro che italiano che non serve ad una mazza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La Ferragni andrà in depressione perché basa tutta la sua vita sull' apparenza e l'approvazione social, quando per forza di cose la sua presenza fisica non sarà quella attuale e il suo personaggio calerà perché le nuove generazioni che verranno avranno altri personaggi più giovani e con apparenza migliore della sua avrà ripercussioni sulla sua psiche come altri personaggi prima di lei.


in depressione potremmo finirci tutti, non è quello il punto.
il punto è che certa gente li appoggia.....


----------



## livestrong (20 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' già un po' che la gente fa "cose" per farsi la foto per i social.


Purtroppo instagram è l'apice della vergogna, ancor peggio di tiktok per quanto mi riguarda.


Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire,, loro sono un prodotto commerciale ( come la musica del marito ).
> Se li pagano per farlo fanno benissimo a farlo, se non ci piace non lo guardiamo se ci piace lo guardiamo.
> Che problema c'è ? vengono pagati e fanno benissimo.
> 
> ...


Eh no Lollo perché a tutto c'è un limite. Altrimenti rendiamo legale il lavoro da killer. T'assicuro che richiesta ci sarebbe sempre


----------



## livestrong (20 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> fattura 40 milioni di euro all anno quando gli va male, la depressione arriva a chi non arriva a fine mese.


Questi non si accontentano mai. Non è più nemmeno questione di soldi secondo me


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Purtroppo instagram è l'apice della vergogna, ancor peggio di tiktok per quanto mi riguarda.
> 
> Eh no Lollo perché a tutto c'è un limite. Altrimenti rendiamo legale il lavoro da killer. T'assicuro che richiesta ci sarebbe sempre





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in depressione potremmo finirci tutti, non è quello il punto.
> il punto è che certa gente li appoggia.....





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questa è roba da voltastomaco.
> un po' come dire che vincere è l'unica cosa che conta.
> io non posso credere che gente matura sostenga ste cose, mi viene male.
> 
> bisognerebbe reintrodurre l'educazione civica nelle scuole, altro che italiano che non serve ad una mazza.



Si ma state calmi, non penso l' amico @superlollo intendesse qualunque qualunque cosa.
Intendeva stando nell' apparentemente lecito


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma state calmi, non penso l' amico @superlollo intendesse qualunque qualunque cosa.
> Intendeva stando nell' apparentemente lecito


no ma nella vita ci vuole etica e onore non scherziamo, ci vorrebbero più giapponesi e meno americani al mondo.


----------



## livestrong (20 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma state calmi, non penso l' amico @superlollo intendesse qualunque qualunque cosa.
> Intendeva stando nel lecito e politicamente corretto


Dubito che lo sfruttamento dell'immagine dei minori sia lecito, così come le varie marchette che fa Fedez nelle sue canzoni, non ultima quella della coca cola. In un paese serio a un individuo del genere verrebbe vietato di far qualunque cosa di diverso dal pulire i cessi in autogrill.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Settembre 2021)

Stanno preparando il terreno per l'ingresso in politica,soprattutto da parte del marito della ferragni.

Poi con tutta la massa dei bimbi decerebrati che li seguono (bimbi che un giorno diventeranno maggiorenni),non solo si candideranno,ma stravinceranno grazie alle nuove generazioni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in depressione potremmo finirci tutti, non è quello il punto.
> il punto è che certa gente li appoggia.....





Guarda era comunque un'osservazione partita da un altro commento dove si paventava ironicamente il suicidio una volta passata la notorietà, poi questo se ne viene fuori con la storia dei 40 milioni come se fosse l'apice massimo dell'essere umano guadagnare.

Se guadagni "40 milioni quando ti va male" cit. devi essere per forza felice, soddisfatto e persona di valore no?

Na tristezza cosmica.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no ma nella vita ci vuole etica e onore non scherziamo, ci vorrebbero più giapponesi e meno americani al mondo.



Ma si, ma così pare che solo quei due ebeti della Ferragni e la marita facciano gli ipocriti, su son tutti cosi.
Solo che a loro è stato dato troppo potere.

Ma davvero oltre i limiti accettabili


----------



## gabri65 (20 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no ma nella vita ci vuole etica e onore non scherziamo, ci vorrebbero più giapponesi e meno americani al mondo.



E zero cinesi.


----------



## livestrong (20 Settembre 2021)

È anche imbarazzante che poi ci si prenda dei rosiconi invidiosi se si critica questa gente affamata di denaro e fama. Personalmente sto benissimo così, non mi manca nulla. Starei ancor meglio se individui del genere sparissero del tutto. Non solo loro, ovviamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Dubito che lo sfruttamento dell'immagine dei minori sia lecito, così come le varie marchette che fa Fedez nelle sue canzoni, non ultima quella della coca cola. In un paese serio a un individuo del genere verrebbe vietato di far qualunque cosa di diverso dal pulire i cessi in autogrill.



Per me andrebbe messo dritto in galera solo per aver messo una telecamera davanti a un bambino innocente, forzarlo a giocare con le bambole e con i suoi smalti da pervertito, sfruttandolo per fare la propaganda del momento.

Purtroppo questo bambino farà la fine del figlio di Corona e della Moric. Cioé in cura da uno psichiatra.
Spero solo che un giorno riempia di mazzate i genitori dopo aver capito come l'hanno strumentalizzato quando non poteva opporsi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I Ferragnez diventano una serie tv, in onda da dicembre su Amazon Prime.
> Per l'occasione è stata montata un' insegna luminosa sui tetti di Milano, con il titolo della serie bene in vista.


Degrado...


----------



## Walker (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I Ferragnez diventano una serie tv, in onda da dicembre su Amazon Prime.
> Per l'occasione è stata montata un' insegna luminosa sui tetti di Milano, con il titolo della serie bene in vista.


Devastante, non trovo altra definizione al momento.


----------



## livestrong (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me andrebbe messo dritto in galera solo per aver messo una telecamera davanti a un bambino innocente, forzarlo a giocare con le bambole e con i suoi smalti da pervertito, sfruttandolo per fare la propaganda del momento.
> 
> Purtroppo questo bambino farà la fine del figlio di Corona e della Moric. Cioé in cura da uno psichiatra.
> Spero solo che un giorno riempia di mazzate i genitori dopo aver capito come l'hanno strumentalizzato quando non poteva reagire.


Probabilmente quando avrà 13-14 anni avrà già milioni di follower sul social di grido di turno. Un povero bimbo che cresce con due modelli del genere dubito riesca a cadere lontano dall'albero. Glielo auguro di certo


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La Ferragni andrà in depressione perché basa tutta la sua vita sull' apparenza e l'approvazione social, quando per forza di cose la sua presenza fisica non sarà quella attuale e il suo personaggio calerà perché le nuove generazioni che verranno avranno altri personaggi più giovani e con apparenza migliore della sua avrà ripercussioni sulla sua psiche come altri personaggi prima di lei.


Ma se ha un azienda che fattura 40 milioni all anno. Quella è più imprenditrice di molto altri


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> È anche imbarazzante che poi ci si prenda dei rosiconi invidiosi se si critica questa gente affamata di successo e fama. Personalmente sto benissimo così, non mi manca nulla. Starei ancor meglio se individui del genere sparissero del tutto. Non solo loro, ovviamente



Questo purtroppo è il male peggiore dei nostri tempi, come con i calciatori attuali "tu al suo posto avresti fatto uguale", ogni volta che si solleva un problema di etica su vicende come quelle di donnarumma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Settembre 2021)

Come sempre mi ritiro perché sono l unico con un pensiero diverso . 
Che poi semplicemente facevo presente che se li pagano per far un programma lo fanno, è il loro lavoro. Tutto qui.


----------



## livestrong (20 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma se ha un azienda che fattura 40 milioni all anno. Quella è più imprenditrice di molto altri


Eh perché I suoi prodotti senza la spinta dei social venderebbero di sicuro. Non so se hai mai visto l'abbigliamento della sua linea. C'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli. Inoltre non viene nemmeno mai riportato dove viene prodotta la merce, chissà perché.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> È anche imbarazzante che poi ci si prenda dei rosiconi invidiosi se si critica questa gente affamata di denaro e fama. Personalmente sto benissimo così, non mi manca nulla. Starei ancor meglio se individui del genere sparissero del tutto. Non solo loro, ovviamente


io invidio i loro soldi, ma invidio anche i soldi di tatarusanu.
il punto è che io non venderei mai l'anima per guadagnare.
mi fanno schifo loro e chi li difende. e non solo loro ovviamente......


----------



## livestrong (20 Settembre 2021)

@Super_Lollo 
Se ti pagassero faresti entrare le telecamere in casa tua?
Ps: pure i terrapiattisti hanno un pensiero "diverso"


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Eh perché I suoi prodotti senza la spinta dei social venderebbero di sicuro. Non so se hai mai visto l'abbigliamento della sua linea. C'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli. Inoltre non viene nemmeno mai riportato dove viene prodotta la merce, chissà perché.


pensa che io fino a qualche mese fa non sapevo neanche che faccia aveva, e adessoo la riconoscerei solo perchè ha una gran faccia da culo.
quando me ne andrò, almeno, potrò dire di non aver finanziato il declino di questo mondo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> @Super_Lollo
> Se ti pagassero faresti entrare le telecamere in casa tua?
> Ps: pure i terrapiattisti hanno un pensiero "diverso"


io forse si, dipende quanto, ma sarei me stesso, non costringerei mio figlio a giocare con le bambole.


----------



## livestrong (20 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pensa che io fino a qualche mese fa non sapevo neanche che faccia aveva, e adessoo la riconoscerei solo perchè ha una gran faccia da culo.
> quando me ne andrò, almeno, potrò dire di non aver finanziato il declino di questo mondo.


Tra l'altro per me ha la faccia di una che non viene "trattata" come si deve... D'altronde con un macho man come il marito non fatico a ipotizzarlo


----------



## Mauricio (20 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no ma nella vita ci vuole etica e onore non scherziamo, ci vorrebbero più giapponesi e meno americani al mondo.


Ah si? Quel popolo con il tasso di suicidi più alto al mondo? Quel popolo che caccia le balene? Che sono repressi sessualmente e si sfogano con gli hentai?
Potevi scegliere un popolo con qualche pregio in più


----------



## cris (20 Settembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I Ferragnez diventano una serie tv, in onda da dicembre su Amazon Prime.
> Per l'occasione è stata montata un' insegna luminosa sui tetti di Milano, con il titolo della serie bene in vista.


Quanto devi esser zucca vuota per guardar una roba del genere?


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ah si? Quel popolo con il tasso di suicidi più alto al mondo? Quel popolo che caccia le balene? Che sono repressi sessualmente e si sfogano con gli hentai?
> Potevi scegliere un popolo con qualche pregio in più


oh anche loro hanno i loro difetti, ma io parlavo di onore. che poi a parte le balene il resto non mi sembra molto grave.
se stiam qui ad elencare i difetti degli americani che ci stan portando alla rovina facciam notte. comunque va be non mi interessa parlar dei giapponesi


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro per me ha la faccia di una che non viene "trattata" come si deve... D'altronde con un macho man come il marito non fatico a ipotizzarlo


è completamente asessuata per me. tipo una bambola.


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2021)

Non li reggo più. E non perchè sia invidioso dei loro soldi, del loro successo, della loro fama come pensano loro.


----------



## Mauricio (20 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oh anche loro hanno i loro difetti, ma io parlavo di onore. che poi a parte le balene il resto non mi sembra molto grave.
> se stiam qui ad elencare i difetti degli americani che ci stan portando alla rovina facciam notte. comunque va be non mi interessa parlar dei giapponesi


Io invece tra quelli elencati trovo il più preoccupante quello dei suicidi perchè è il primo sintomo che una popolazione non è felice e ci son diversi problemi. L’Italia avrà una marea di difetti ma ha pochissimi suicidi, perchè diciamocelo, lo stile di vita è molto buono ed è quasi sempre riconosciuto all’estero. Ma andiamo off topic!


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Settembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Io invece tra quelli elencati il più preoccupante è quello dei suicidi perchè è il primo sintomo che una popolazione non è felice e ci son diversi problemi. Ma andiamo off topic.


va be ma loro se li beccano a far un lavoro brutto si suicidano per disonore. noi neghiamo l'evidenza da vigliacchi!
per il resto non li conosco quindi mi taccio, volevo solo portare un esempio su quella loro specifica skill.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro per me ha la faccia di una che non viene "trattata" come si deve... D'altronde con un macho man come il marito non fatico a ipotizzarlo



L'avrà toccata due volte nella vita per fare i due figli. Sempre che siano suoi e non nati alla "CR7".
Fanno i paladini LGBTTRTR, fanno il lavaggio del cervello al figlio, sputano a proclami sulla famiglia tradizionale (mostrandosi però come la famigliola eterosessuale felice) e poi scommetto che loro stessi non hanno il coraggio di dichiarare alla platea i loro reali gusti sessuali perché temono di perdere consenso... l'ipocrisia allo stato puro.


----------

